# Looking for LNER A3 Flying Scottsman Pricess Royal Class or similar train



## Cosmos (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm looking for LNER A3 Flying Scottsman Pricess Royal Class or similar train for a project I'm building with my son. I don't want to spend a small fortune on a live steam or a super expensive ultra detailed unit but that seems to be all I have found in large scale. Is there anything else I'm overlooking? THANKS!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

There is not much British outline stock in large scale that is in the lower price range. I suppose if Bachmann ever made Gordon in large scale, you would have a rough base for an LNER A1 (Flying Scotsman). Of course, you would have to "de-face" Gordon. Your closest choice for large scale British stock is the Hogwarts Express battery set made by Lionel, but it is in "rubber" scale, based on a GWR Hall or Manor class 4-6-0, and the quality of the motor and gears is "iffy." I wish I could point you to something more encouraging. 

How far into your project are you? Could you switch to OO at the present point? Try this web site: http://home.ca.inter.net/~brmna/ (or do a search for British Railway Modellers of North America.) It is the home site for the British Railway Modellers of North America. There are several North American suppliers for OO and N scale (& possibly some O scale) British Railway models. US and Canadian suppliers can be found at the link that states "BRMNA supplier members." There are many choices awaiting you in OO and N scale. 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Cosmos - Dave is right, there are no large-scale models of either an LNER A3 or any of the larger LMS models in the lower echelons of $$$. AccuCraft made a now rare Gauge 1 electric A3 'Flying Scotsman' [note spelling] for around $1500-1800 or so a few years ago - there is one for sale at a dealer up in Scotland for about $1600, used. Nobody makes a ready-to-run large-scale LMS Princess-Elizabeth-type loco, if that is what you mean - there is no such animal as a 'Princess Royal' class locomotive. Over here in UK a number of custom builders will build one for you, but for a price you may not want to read. A similar locomotive type called 'Duchess of Sutherland', was made as a live-steamer only by Aster. They change hands - VERY rarely as they are VERY highly-prized - for around $6000 or so. 

As for your present quandary, I haven't a clue what to recommend. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, if you will settle for an LNER A1 or A2, I had already figured that the Aristocraft 4-6-2 Pacific in 1/29th has a decent drivetrain for a 1/30th (10mm/ft) LNER Pacific. Mine cost $350, but that was a few years ago. 

If you are not too fussy, you can strip the US details from the boiler, add smoke deflectors and repaint it. The tender will need a new 6/8-wheel frame. 
_Here's a photoshop from Aristo's Manual - original loco on the top, revised on the bottom. Might look good in BR Green?_


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 16, 2011)

Dave Meashey thank you for the information it is highly appreciated!  You were VERY close I want to build a Gordon for my son since that is his favorite Thomas the Tank Engine. Scale isn't that important, being blue with red stripes, the number 4 on the tender, having the proper number of wheels and looking similar to Gordon is what is most important. Painting I can do, changing drivetrain and extensive modle building might be out of my league as I'm not that crafty with plastics yet. I have a friend that is a profesional artist and he agreed to building me a face for Gordon, so I have that covered.

tacfoley thank you for your reply and your corrections. I'm not up on my British trains as much as I would like to be and I saw written that Gordon was similar to the Flying Scottsman and the "Princess Royal". Thank you for the update on what Gordon really is. 

Pete, that Aristocraft LNER A1/A2 may just be the ticket! However it seems to be going for ~$725 OUCH!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Cosmos - getting a second-hand Aristocraft mike might not be so hard - I agree, $725 for a new one is a mite hard to take, especially as you are going to throw away the tender [it's around twice as big as ANY British tender, BTW]. 

On the other paw, I'm intrigued to see what an LNER apple green USRA mike would look like! Especially one with smoke deflectors and buffers, too! 

Best 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cosmos... if you are willing to accept a first gen pacific, check ebay. sometimes the older version can go for as little as 3-4 hundred. You could then turn around and sell the tender for a bit to help recoup your initial cost.

Just a thought. The original pacifics, not capable of a huge train, but could handle three or so heavyweights with decent curves. I think I've only seen Gordon with two, maybe three coaches, so it shouldn't be too bad of a starting point.

The other option would be to try to find someone who is looking for a newer tender, and would be willing to go together on one of the newer engines with you. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Correction - Pacific. 

Doh. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 18 May 2011 01:40 PM 

Nobody makes a ready-to-run large-scale LMS Princess-Elizabeth-type loco, if that is what you mean - there is no such animal as a 'Princess Royal' class locomotive. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Hi Tac,
If I may 'gently' correct you here.
But according to my memory, and my Ian Allan train spotting book, the Stanier 4-6-2 class of locomotives numbered 46200 - 46212 (excluding the Turbomotive 46202) were indeed called Princess Royal class locos.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LMS_Princess_Royal_Class
46201 was Princess Elizabeth, but the first in the class, 46200 was 'The Princess Royal', hence the class name. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 22 May 2011 06:35 PM 
Posted By tacfoley on 18 May 2011 01:40 PM 

Nobody makes a ready-to-run large-scale LMS Princess-Elizabeth-type loco, if that is what you mean - there is no such animal as a 'Princess Royal' class locomotive. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Hi Tac,
If I may 'gently' correct you here.
But according to my memory, and my Ian Allan train spotting book, the Stanier 4-6-2 class of locomotives numbered 46200 - 46212 (excluding the Turbomotive 46202) were indeed called Princess Royal class locos.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LMS_Princess_Royal_Class
46201 was Princess Elizabeth, but the first in the class, 46200 was 'The Princess Royal', hence the class name. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


Thank you, Mr Leech, for putting me right [again]. Perhaps in future you might consider offering your advice earlier in the thread, thereby avoiding embarrassing a well-meaning, but ignorant contributor. 

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 23 May 2011 03:05 AM 


Thank you, Mr Leech, for putting me right [again]. Perhaps in future you might consider offering your advice earlier in the thread, thereby avoiding embarrassing a well-meaning, but ignorant contributor. 

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/

Tac,
I will do my best, but remember you get to see everything eight hours before I do!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Dear Mr Leech - in that case, in future I'll ensure that I see your post first, thereby ensuring that I don't make an ass of myself again. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't give you an A3 or similar size but Garden Railway Specialists do what they call G64 (aka Gauge '3') locos that could be mangled to fit. 

They could provide you with "Duck" and "James" fairly easily. It is possible that a form of Henry could be made from their GWR "Manor" (?) 

What exactly "Henry the Green Engine" is -is a puzzle. I explained to my son that Henry was an experimental version of a "Black 5" and that did him until the age of 6... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 16, 2011)

Posted By ralphbrades on 25 May 2011 09:47 AM 
I can't give you an A3 or similar size but Garden Railway Specialists do what they call G64 (aka Gauge '3') locos that could be mangled to fit. 

They could provide you with "Duck" and "James" fairly easily. It is possible that a form of Henry could be made from their GWR "Manor" (?) 

What exactly "Henry the Green Engine" is -is a puzzle. I explained to my son that Henry was an experimental version of a "Black 5" and that did him until the age of 6... 

regards 

ralph 
Ralph,

From what I have read Henry the Green engine is a failed prototype engine with a firebox which is too small built from incorrect stolen plans. It wasn't until after his accident that he got the "Black Five" fire box. Sir Topham Hat purchased Henry and specially modified him to his own spec which included removing his rear 2 wheels effectively making Henry a 4-6-0 engine. Also, Henry was originally painted blue when he first came to the island as he idolized Edward, this changed when he and Gordon were tired of people confusing the two of them. 


Do you have a link or contact information for Garden Railway Specialists? I already have James, but a Gordon and Henry is high on the list as Gordon is my son's favorite.


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I found Garden Railway Specialists website. THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION!


The Y6 Wisbech & Upwell Tram would make an EXCELLENT Toby! They even have a suitable Henrietta. 


The Class J94 Austierity Hunslet 0-6-0st is VERY close to Duck. I wonder if they have a Duck?


----------



## Cosmos (Apr 16, 2011)

Found Duck ... the Class 2021 0-6-0 Pannier Tank engine but at $819 HOLY COW that is expensive! Way to expensive to butcher up as a Thomas and Friends train for my son.


----------

